# Heater hose help!!!!



## cptnmrgn667 (Jan 26, 2017)

So I've been working on my 1994 nissan sentra ga16de for a year and a half now. It has been taking so long because of money issues and school and work and wtvr else. Well I'm getting it together now. Previous owner overheated it and warped the head. So what I did was tear the car down over a year ago, and I have forgotten where a lot of stuff goes. I found the FSM and that has been a huge help

But one thing that the FSM has helped little on and searching google and the forums hasn't helped either, is the heater hoses. upper and lower rad hoses are simple. the hoses between the upper and lower intake manifold are done. What I'm having so much fv****g trouble with, is the hoses coming off of the thermostat housing, the hoses coming off of the lower intake mani, and the hoses going to and from the heater core.

There are 2 5/8" nipples coming off the the thermostat housing, and 2 5/8" nipples coming off of the lower intake mani. All 4 nipples are on the passengers side of the motor. I cannot figure out which ones hook up to where. Also why are the heater core nipples 3/4" and not 5/8"? That seems so stupid.

PLEASE HELP!

If someone could snap a picture of that area and post it I would be so greatful. Or text it to me 574 360 8310

Thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This link may help a little:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/par...entra/water-hose-piping.html?Diagram=211_E001

This might help with the secondary air system hoses, if you need any:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/par...ra/secondary-air-system.html?Diagram=148_F001


----------

